# What A Reptile Rescue Needs To Be One



## ReptileRescueHull (Dec 23, 2006)

ok i deal with many phone calls now about ppl starting or already running a rescue wrongly so ive decided to put up a post of whats needed. 

first things first even if the money comes out of your own pocket which it will lol you need a bank account i.e reptile rescue hull is mine and reptilerescueden northwest is denises all donations etc MUST go through this account any tax taken from it will be given back at the end of the taxable year. the correct equipment no rescue should be without this before starting up as without it a decent care regime and quarentine areas cant be established. the minimium quarentine for any rescue should be 6 weeks we personally use a 3 month quarentine but smaller rescues tend to need to use the 6 week period. Now whats in a name yes i did buy the words reptile rescue and for good reason if a rescue wants to use it good but make sure this list is followed and im more then happy and no abbreviations etc dont get passed it lol its reptile rescue in any sequence just like you cant call a company burger king uk sell burgers and get away with it. sspca or rspca yes we all have our issues with them but having them looking over the shoulder of newer rescues is always a good thing keeps ppl on there toes and hygiene levels high. you need to contact your local council and request licencing pay you a visit this will clear the fact at some points youll have 50 reps+ in and if the council are happy so will any neighbours be also it will make any future dwa's a lot easier to obtain the rspca will add you to a central database that can be accessed by anyone ringing there central number same goes for the sspca. reptile rescues never meet in carparks a reptile rescue should always let the public view there tanks conditions on any day. we have 7 day a week visiting and life will be very busy for you in new rescues a 2-3 day viewing would be fine as you expand volunteers will help you get up to a full 7 days viewing. TAX yes the dreaded word all rescues must still pay it though but youll get most of it back after the first tax year. a reptile database within the rescue i.e when it came plus pick of condition ,when it left again pick of condition its habits etc where its going to who with and there knowlegde we call ours the big green book lol.
have a specific set of rules in place a rehoming check and id check we do a rehoming check then a week after the first check we do another to make sure that the reptiles new tank is set up and running before the reptile goes into it. BREEDERS now not being funny to breeders here but as a morale thing we dont rehome to them some of these reptiles have had a rough time already in varrying degrees we wouldnt want to put them through any more so we tend to pick the keepers that dont breed also breeding contributes to the fact where all here. finally make sure you have a small rehome fee in place this will not only fund the rescue but also deter undisirables if someone cant afford 40 pounds as a rehome for a burmese then they cant afford to keep a burm in the first place let alone viv it properly. 

anything ive forgotten can always be asked of me by phone and im sure i will have missed something lol 

final note
THINK BEFORE COMMITTING TO THIS COURSE IS NOT CHEAP TRUST ME LOL IT WILL DRAIN YOU AND IS NOT A WAY TO FREE REPTILES 

Also keep in contact with the other rescues if you run properly we will be more then glad to help you out with tanks equip etc.


Yours
Anthony 
Reptile Rescue Hull
Reptile Rescue Hull

24-7 phone number on the site 
must update the site it this week too lol


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Setting up a rescue service is one of the most demanding services you can offer the public. It puts a severe strain on your personal life with your partner and can be upsetting for the kids, should you have a 'bad' rescue. The financial strain is enormous, and often a good business head is required.

Once you set up you are then faced with a huge amount of people who really do wish that your a genuine rescue but give you a hard time, in the mean time just to make sure. The strain of all this really is just one of the many tests you will face.

During the early days of setting up people will befriend you and offer advice. Often you have to make sure that this is not bad advice. Always follow your heart is my philosophy.

Being prepare to face almost anything is a useful tool, as often you will be facing heart breaking scenes that your mind will not be able to comprehend. You will feel that the human race is nothing more than the lowest of the low sometimes.

You will need rules and your own guidelines and this will include knowing basic law where animals are concerned. Your local council or DEFRA should be able to help there or a very good Herp Vet. Don't be afraid to ask questions. Your not expected to know everything, but staying on the right side of the law is important for your rescue!

Always try to read up on any animal your expecting to get in and be fully prepared before hand. It is a must to seek several sources of information as often they will contradict one another. If in doubt ask your vet or another knowledgable source. Again your not expected to know everything but showing a willingness to learn will open many doors.

Finally once you have set your guidlines/rules and your own personal morals regarding your rescue and animal welfare, I hope that one day your not faced with the decission to have to decide between them like I have been today (morals of a rescuer or friendship). Remember why you started this work, your heart is in it, follow your true feelings as the animals cannot speak out for them selves. Stand strong and be proud you are doing the right thing! We are not rescuers for medals and glory, we are rescuers to help the animals that are true to our hearts.

Dxxx


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

*This thread has been made to give you the information to help Run a Reptile Rescue. 

**Please keep all posts on topic and friendly. *
*
Any negative posts will be removed.


*


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Setting up a rescue service is one of the most demanding services you can offer the public. It puts a severe strain on your personal life with your partner and can be upsetting for the kids, should you have a 'bad' rescue. The financial strain is enormous, and often a good business head is required.
> 
> Once you set up you are then faced with a huge amount of people who really do wish that your a genuine rescue but give you a hard time, in the mean time just to make sure. The strain of all this really is just one of the many tests you will face.
> 
> ...


I second that D your rescue should be an inspiration to other rescues. Ive only ever heard good things about your work.

But just a quick note to others thinking about starting up a rescue 
Please be aware that by law at this moment in time you do not need a license to operate a rescue (until the local council or defra change their laws) 

You also do not need to be VAT registered unless you are excepting "set donations" for your rescues, not only that anything given to you by the public is classed as a gift by the Vat office (section 7.01/41)


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Faith said:


> You also do not need to be VAT registered unless you are excepting "set donations" for your rescues,


And turning over £61,000 a year


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

commitment is the main thing you may get calls all hours of the day, and may be out collecting all hours of the day there has been many a time where i have been out with RRH and not got back to 3-4am after a collection.

it can be heartbreaking but very awarding

D and Anthony you both are brilliant and i have mucho respect for you both

Clare


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Fixx said:


> And turning over £61,000 a year


Woops forgot that one thanks fixx


----------

